

How Xiaomi prices its phones lower than its competitors - flying_whale
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/19/xiaomi-secret-sauce/

======
simonh
The similarities here to Apple's business model for it's phones is striking,
and I absolutely do not mean that in a derogatory way. Setting aside the
controversial issue of product design and marketing, Xiaomi appears to be a
very well run company that has drawn all the right conclusions from their
analysis of Apple's product strategy and is applying those lessons to good
effect.

It makes me wonder what it is about the other handset manufacturers that
prevents them adopting a model like this. Is it internal politics that drives
a short product life cycle? Is it carrier relationships that pushes them to
constantly be releasing new devices for marketing reasons?

Presumably the direct sales model also alows Xiaomi to avoid the carrier
bloatware issue, or do they load up their devices with paid crapware anyway?
That's not addressed in the article, but I'd be interested to know what their
take is on that issue as well.

